# Piano Man Donates To Ryleys Run!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

When we think of Billy Joel we always think of the Piano Man. I had to shoot his concert last night and he was gracious enough to donate a guitar for Ryleys Run. He is getting older but he can still belt out the tunes. LOL!!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

awesome pictures as always Donna.. thats great news about him donating the guitar... more stuff to win  buy lots of tickets from Kim right?? she had the most winners last time...lol.. :


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is fantastic news Donna! I love Billy! I am definitely going to have to save for extra tickets.

AWESOME job Donna!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures Donna...... I always liked Billy Joel...... You just keep getting more and more great gifts....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful news! The photos are great Donna.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

How the heck am I gonna be at BOTH RR's!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I *LOVE* Billy Joel!!!! He's awesome...and that's great that you got a donation from him!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

You are one lucky woman, Donna......Billy Joel will always be in my 'top five fav's'.....Excellent shots you took, too!
*And *a donated guitar from him....wow!

The list just keeps growing thanks to your hard work....:appl: Nice, nice job!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I've always been a big fan! great pictures.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

What an awesome prize!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Very cool again!!!! Great shots too Donna! Billy Joel's music is timeless! Love him!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Very cool!!! I love Bill Joel. That was great that he could help out a great cause.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a great donation!!! Those are also great pictures. I am sure it must have been a good concert to be at.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

It was a nice surprise. I was looking for him to sign a piece of sheet music since I knew he couldnt give us piano. Never gave a guitar a thought since you dont associate him with a guitar but you know what?? We will take it. I am thrilled.
So all you BJ lovers, will just have to come or buy raffle tickets.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I've always liked Billy Joel, too....

We just saw an episode of American Chopper where they were building him a fire engine red and chrome chopper. It was a very cool bike, and they ended the show by showing a few clips of Billy live....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I've always liked Billy Joel, too....
> 
> We just saw an episode of American Chopper where they were building him a fire engine red and chrome chopper. It was a very cool bike, and they ended the show by showing a few clips of Billy live....


He is awesome. His music is timeless. He played for three hours without a break. But I was getting nervous. I love Piano Man and he never played it and came out and did his encore and that wasn't it. I was like, he will never get out of Albany alive if he doesnt play this. His third encore was Piano Man and the place rocked. I have always liked him.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> So all you BJ lovers, will just have to come or buy raffle tickets.


I've always been a BJ lover..... :uhoh: :doh: :  :curtain: 





sorry... I really couldn't resist...I tried to ignore it...but I couldn't....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I've always been a BJ lover..... :uhoh: :doh: :  :curtain:
> sorry... I really couldn't resist...I tried to ignore it...but I couldn't....


If you're Catholic, you need to go to confession! If not...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> If you're Catholic, you need to go to confession! If not...


Well you know that line in his song, where Catholic girls start much too late.: : : :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I've always been a BJ lover..... :uhoh: :doh: :  :curtain:


Oh man......I'm gonna have to have a little talk with Joe about you....

Though, I'm assuming you were talking about BJ Thomas, right?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Oh man......I'm gonna have to have a little talk with Joe about you....
> 
> Though, I'm assuming you were talking about BJ Thomas, right?


Yeah, yeah....BJ Thomas....  

...you know you were thinking it....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

All these innocent minds, and we allow Jeremy to speak..... :uhoh:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> All these innocent minds, and we allow Jeremy to speak..... :uhoh:


Awww Rick, you know the Billy Joel song right?? An Innocent Man!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

You guys have me rolling! 
I think 2 or 3 confessions are in order here....LOL

I don't think Jeremy could say _enough_ Hail Mary's......:curtain: 

My absolute favorite Billy Joel song is a sad obscure one...
"And so it goes"
Ever hear it?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

moverking said:


> My absolute favorite Billy Joel song is a sad obscure one...
> "And so it goes"
> Ever hear it?


I think my two favorites were "My Life" & "It's Still Rock n Roll to me."


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

GReat shots! I LOVE Billy Joel. "New York State of Mind" is one of my faves... and frequently when we are out to dinner and ordering wine my husband will start crooning "a bottle of red...a bottle of white..." LOL! He's a nut. Probably why I've been with him all these years!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

moverking said:


> You guys have me rolling!
> I think 2 or 3 confessions are in order here....LOL
> 
> I don't think Jeremy could say _enough_ Hail Mary's......:curtain:
> ...


That is a GREAT song.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

My fav's are:

You may be right
Movin' Out (Anthony's song)


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> My fav's are:
> 
> You may be right
> Movin' Out (Anthony's song)


Oh....I forgot about "You May Be Right." I love that one too.

Apparently, I'm a BJ lover as well....


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh what a wonderfull prize. I saw him some years back when he came out To Australia with Elton John.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Doreens said:


> Oh what a wonderfull prize. I saw him some years back when he came out To Australia with Elton John.


He has gotten older looking and of course he wood Sandra, but his music is timeless and he played solid for almost three hours. The concert was amazing. Its also great to see such a diversified crowd as well. Maybe four generations. Just great.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Great photos Donna.Oh yes I really enjoyed him play out here it was a night to remember for sure. His music was amazing had a wonderfull night. we didnt start the fire. Is a favorite one of mine


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> He has gotten older looking and of course he wood Sandra, but his music is timeless and he played solid for almost three hours. The concert was amazing. Its also great to see such a diversified crowd as well. Maybe four generations. Just great.


Not to compare Billy Joel to the Beatles, but his music has the timeless quality like the Beatles music has... And I believe that many people who say they don't care for his music might be surprised if they listened to a greatest hits CD....to see how many of his songs they might know....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Not to compare Billy Joel to the Beatles, but his music has the timeless quality like the Beatles music has... And I believe that many people who say they don't care for his music might be surprised if they listened to a greatest hits CD....to see how many of his songs they might know....


Boy did you ever hit the nail on the head. That is so true. Someone mentioned they like a song called Uptown Girl and wondered who sung it. LOL!!! So yup!!! I think many people would be surprised. I love his music and always have. And I am so impressed by his piano playing. I could listen to him all night. :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was telling Hakai's mom about the guitar and mentioned how when Michael Jr. was little he'd dance to all the Billy Joel songs and love Uptown Girl. I think this is around the time MTV became a hit and he'd watch Christi Brinkley strut her stuff on the Video. Hakai's Mom said she grew up listening to his music too, so the babies of the 80's will remember these songs like the oldies that have stuck and played over and over again in my mind...


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

What an honour that must have been. The pics are excellent. Its wonderful when these celebs donate interesting items to help raise funds, even better when its for such a wonderful cause. : : :


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*It would be nice*

if he performed there.


----------

